# Any info about Maker Heights, near Torpoint, Cornwall



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Has anyone got any information about a site a Maker Heights, near Torpoint, Cornwall? Does it still exist and do they accept motorhomes?

Alternatively, any other sites in that area - near Mount Edgecumbe Country Park?


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello Helgamobile,

Never heard of Maker Heights, but can recommend Whitsand Bay Holiday Park, about 3 mls from Mt Edgecumbe. Wife and I used three times now, bus route directly outside on main rd, also handy for passenger ferry to Plymouth.
Whitsand Bay site is situated in old "Palmerston" fort, bar, indoor pool, etc. 
Camping fee approx £16 with electric if memory serves me well.
Think the address is Military Rd? You can locate on google maps, and web site to book.
Spectacular views over Plymouth and Whitsand Bay.

Cheers,
Ken.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Try this link to the specific site you are seeking;

http://makerfestival.co.uk/Camping-at-Maker.htm

Maker Camping 
Maker Heights 
Millbrook
Torpoint
Cornwall (East) 
PL10 1LA

Tel: 07900 994231
Pitches: 
Open: April To September

Hope that helps, they do take MH's but it appears to be linked to the festival and may only be open till September.......

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Used it once in 2007. However access was not entirely good, and ideally you needed a machete then to chop back some of the timber on the track leading in - scratched the acrylic windows a bit. Don't know if it's improved since. Superb location, but best to have your own facilities with you.

From memory the site entrance is on the inside of a right-angled bend on the road to Maker, and when we visited the signage was obviously makeshift.

Pard


----------

